# South Bend 16 Frustrated Need Help



## Randy803 (Feb 19, 2015)

I have read the direction for taking the compound rest off but have yet to be successful. The allen screws are out and it spins around freely. I am pulling up while turning and rocking but it is NOT budging. I am obviously missing something.

Also my new cross feed lead screw arrived along with the repair manual. Looks like it will have to be pulled out the rear where the taper attachment is. I will get started on this once I get the freaking compound off, if I ever do!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 19, 2015)

if you have the allen screws out, 
try pulling the angle ground pins out of the set screw bores with a magnet or any other means you can think of.
the pins are probably holding you back


----------



## Mark_f (Feb 19, 2015)

Ulma Dr. is right. There are two angled pins that have to move back. They usually move wen you pull up. Try the magnet trick.


----------



## Randy803 (Feb 19, 2015)

OK thought that might be the issue, thank you gentlemen! Now to figure out how to get those angled pins out... Everything is stiff from old grease and rust I am sure the pins are no exception. I will soak them in Kerosene and try to free them up.


----------



## Ski (Feb 19, 2015)

I had a compound stuck really bad myself due to the pins being installed turned 180 degrees. You would think they would slip around themselves but they did not. A magnet did not move them.  I soaked them with light oil for a day or 2 and then tapped on the bottom of the large compound pin after unscrewing the crosslide. Being a 16" that may be difficult for you due to weight but it worked for me and no damage was done. I used a brass hammer to do the tapping using caution. This one loosened up right away but took a lot of tapping to free it 100%. Ski


----------



## rafe (Feb 19, 2015)

Spray in some PB blaster and keep rattling turning and rocking ....eventually you will hit the combination ....might cost you a can of the stuff ....


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 19, 2015)

an ATF and Acetone mixture works wonders(Thanks- George Wilson!!!). mix, & slather it on liberally a couple times a day- 
then smack around with a soft faced hammer a couple times a day-  the pins will free up eventually


----------



## GK1918 (Feb 20, 2015)

And then these pins called shoes usually are not really stuck or rusted, its the operator over tightening the set screws and swaging the ends.  Sometimes so
bad, we have had to drill them and extract them out.  Then when out; grind a champher on the set screw end of the shoe .  Look at the set screws and at some place
in time maybe they were replaced =see if there is a dimple on the set screw and grind that off= flat cause the dimple will distort and swell the shoe.


----------

